# Capnography done in er



## jnor@alltel.net (Aug 18, 2010)

This may have already been addressed....is anyone doing and coding for capnography done in the ER?  If so what CPT are you using and what resources did you use to find the code?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## RobinKain (Oct 13, 2010)

*Capnography*

I addressed this awhile back and recieved no responses either.  I also could not find any resources on this.  Decided with no resources or further information from fellow peers not to charge.  Good luck!


----------

